# Carnation



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you want a real treat, make a good strong espresso with a dark bean and give it a good slug of Carnation.....I know many of you will be turning your nose up at this, but I find it really quite delightful. We often have a bit of Carnation left over and this is an excellent, enjoyable way of making sure the dog does not get it.

Who is going to be first to try this?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I used to have Carnation in the cheap coffee when I was growing up.

I love the stuff.

Never had it for a while though but maybe give that a go


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I am more intregued to why you often have carnation left .... Left from what, what do you use it for ... I haven't found a use for it since being a kid in the 70s and my parents passing it off as a desert by pouring it over equally sweet produces from a tin


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Dfk41 is a proper northerner, he's probably got 80 tins of it and 80 tins of sweet fruit cocktail to pour it on...

My in-laws are just like that. But they are proper posh these days because they put a meringue under the fruit nowadays


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Missy said:


> Dfk41 is a proper northerner, he's probably got 80 tins of it and 80 tins of sweet fruit cocktail to pour it on...
> 
> My in-laws are just like that. But they are proper posh these days because they put a meringue under the fruit nowadays


absolutely spot on......you cannot beat a tin of fruit cocktail, especially the cherries! I know this was once fruit of course! I have tried it on fresh fruit but it just does not cut it for me! Tin of cheap aldi fruit cocktail and their evaporated milk.....twice a week, every week


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I end up just drinking the remaining milk straight from the tin.

Mmmmmmmm


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Ah .... That was my worst fears .... Has no one discovered anything else to do with it in 40 years ?? ... Oh, yes they have .... Put it in espresso


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I love aldi fruit cocktail. Loads of cherries. It's like they don't understand the cherry should be a rare &fought over delight!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Missy said:


> I love aldi fruit cocktail. Loads of cherries. It's like they don't understand the cherry should be a rare &fought over delight!


I tell my wife you only get one per can and sit and eat them in the kitchen.....now, back to espresso......someone please try this and silence the doubters


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Memories of childhood puds. Pineapple chunks too, tinned peaches and the ghastly tinned apricots.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> I tell my wife you only get one per can and sit and eat them in the kitchen.....now, back to espresso......someone please try this and silence the doubters


I can't imagine the espresso would work well with the tinned fruit...


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I use it when I make iced coffee.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Carnation on rhubarb crumble with a good inch and half of crumble - can't beat it. Will try it in espresso. Mrs wd enjoys coffee with carnation from a restaurant on holiday


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Might give this a go. Condensed milk only belongs in a sandwich though!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

glevum said:


> Might give this a go. Condensed milk only belongs in a sandwich though!


Say what..?

I use it for making tablet.

But condensed milk rocks, can't beat apple crumble with it soaked in the stuff!


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> If you want a real treat, make a good strong espresso with a dark bean and give it a good slug of Carnation.....I know many of you will be turning your nose up at this, but I find it really quite delightful. We often have a bit of Carnation left over and this is an excellent, enjoyable way of making sure the dog does not get it.
> 
> Who is going to be first to try this?


They're mad for carnation in coffee in Thailand


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Or add big slug of cream and syrup..........Kiddachino anyone ( grande size obvs )


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Used to have it with tinned fruit when I was a kid like so many others, must be an eighties thing. Gonna try it in espresso tho at the weekend.

condensed milk is a totally different thing, but still equally yummy!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

spune said:


> I use it for making tablet.


This is an acceptable... Nay, noble use......



dfk41 said:


> Tin of cheap aldi fruit cocktail and their evaporated milk


This is pretty rank..... but does bring back memories of my youth - when this was a treat served up by my Nan as the perfect way to finish a Sunday roast (as pudding not as an accompanyment)



dfk41 said:


> If you want a real treat, make a good strong espresso with a dark bean and give it a good slug of Carnation.....


Another treat the visiting Nan was "Milky Coffee"... which for many years was a shot of Camp "coffee" some hot water and a good slug of Carnation (plus a couple of sugars).... over many years this transformed into a very strong instant with the shot of Carnation (and sugar).


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Oooh camp coffee...

It's important to note evaporated and condensed milk are not the same thing.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Carnation can be boiled in the tin and used to make the topping for banoffee pie.

There is also a legitimate use for it in coffee (if you are spanish). Espresso and condensed milk is known as Bombón. And if you are from Murcia region (Cartagena specifically), you will know about Café Asiatico which is espresso, Licor 43, brandy and leche condensada (Carnation). It's always served in a particular glass and gets its name from the Spanish sailors coming back from Asia and asking for it back home in the port.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It is so nice when someone supports you! I bet Carnation sales will be up between now and the weekend with a lot of closet testers!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tell you of another childhood memory. We used to get large glasses and put two scoops of ice cream in then cover it with coke. However, the secret is only to drink the mixture through two straws. I wonder how nice that would be now with a couple of shots of espresso in


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Think it sounds nicer if you put the espresso with the ice cream ... And put a Coke in it rather than the other way round

Affogato coca servivano mista


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Tell you of another childhood memory. We used to get large glasses and put two scoops of ice cream in then cover it with coke. However, the secret is only to drink the mixture through two straws. I wonder how nice that would be now with a couple of shots of espresso in


*Ice Cream float*, , thats what thats called.

Used to have that back in the 70s,, a real treat


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> Carnation can be boiled in the tin and used to make the topping for banoffee pie.


Carnation now sell the stuff ready boiled


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Now we are talking.... Ice-cream Floats.

Available with any fizzy drink but ONLY EVER vanilla ice-cream (see below).

Fond memories of some childhood holidays in some god-forsaken abandoned barracks/Holiday camp after a full day of "fun" queuing with lots of other sweaty oiks trying out variations....

Limeade with strawberry, Cherry-coke and choc-chip....

One particularly sweaty (and somewhat chubby) lad gulped down some concoction...... Iron-Bru and tutty-fruity or something..... and promptly returned it pretty well onto the counter - full lumpy belch - still frothing and squirming like a living thing.... I must say it held up the line for a while for the cleanup!


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> If you want a real treat, make a good strong espresso with a dark bean and give it a good slug of Carnation.....I know many of you will be turning your nose up at this, but I find it really quite delightful. We often have a bit of Carnation left over and this is an excellent, enjoyable way of making sure the dog does not get it.
> 
> Who is going to be first to try this?


I used to drink these all the time in Majorca. Caffe Bon Bon.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

working dog said:


> Carnation on rhubarb crumble with a good inch and half of crumble - can't beat it. Will try it in espresso. Mrs wd enjoys coffee with carnation from a restaurant on holiday


Plus one for this, had some yesterday


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

glevum said:


> Might give this a go. Condensed milk only belongs in a sandwich though!


NO, two holes in the tin and suck it out:whistle:


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Rice pudding made with "evap" Carnation = super creamy yumm. Bread and butter pudding with Carnation over it yumm:drink:


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Carnation is the brand people - I need specifics are you all talking about the evaporated milk, the condensed milk or a mixture of both? This is like you telling me you had an amazing arabica coffee the other day, I should buy some of those beans

(I appreciate I've gone up a level in terms of arabica being far higher in the chain than the brand but this is may or may not be reductio ad absurdum in play here...depending on if I recall it's meaning properly or not).


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> Rice pudding made with "evap" Carnation = super creamy yumm. Bread and butter pudding with Carnation over it yumm:drink:


also kudos to El c for specifically mentioning the type


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Plus one for this, had some yesterday


With a good thick layer of crumble I hope


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

we have all made hot chocolate by heating milk with proper chocolate in, but take this a stage further, and I bet aniseed or liquorice things in espresso would be nice.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> we have all made hot chocolate by heating milk with proper chocolate in, but take this a stage further, and I bet aniseed or liquorice things in espresso would be nice.


I am scared .... this is becoming more like a WBC signature drink by the minute ...are you going to enter next year ?

Or are you going to end up buying Flavoured beans ?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

working dog said:


> With a good thick layer of crumble I hope


But of course ,flour, oats, flaked almonds, dem/sugar and margarine:drink:


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Evaporated milk- whole milk with% of water removed.

Condensed milk- whole milk with greater % of water removed then sugar added.

Anyone remember FUSSILLS condensed milk ? white label with butterfly on ?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm impressed

Four pages on carnation

remember Fussills but always tended to have carnation, opened with one of these ...


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Yes !!!! I remember them ... The only way to open evaporated milk !!!


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hasn't anyone tried steaming it yet to see if it will produce some good microfoam for some carnation latte art


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

working dog said:


> View attachment 21815





h1udd said:


> Yes !!!! I remember them ... The only way to open evaporated milk !!!


As I remember they are the perfect thing to open a Party 4 or Party 7................

Unfortunately I also remember nobody ever remembered to take one to a party - So the aforementioned Party 4/7 was opened/attempted with:

a) Hammer and screwdriver

b) Hammer and nail

c) (Hammer & ) Swiss Army knife

d) (Hammer &) any old kitchen knife

e) (Last resort) Hammer..........

"Success" followed by 3 3/4 or 6 3/4 pints of foam spewing all over... well everything plus 1/2 glass of flat, tepid "beer" - shared between 6 gasping lads


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Craig-R872 said:


> Hasn't anyone tried steaming it yet to see if it will produce some good microfoam for some carnation latte art


if you boil it in the can it turns into toffee stuff ....... I wonder if steaming it would also get it to turn in to banoffee pie toping


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Can we clarify please evaporated or condensed milk. Carnation offers both.

One is sticky gloopy

The other runny like cream


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

runny cream one I hope


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

butter can be clarified, , not so sure if condensed and evaporated milk can be


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Sweetened condensed makes Robusta a nice sweet creamy treat. Available at any Vietnamese restaurant near you. I've tried it with a good pour over but that does make much difference and in fact a light roast is worse than the Robusta. I bet it would make Camp drinkable.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Missy said:


> Can we clarify please evaporated or condensed milk. Carnation offers both.
> 
> One is sticky gloopy
> 
> The other runny like cream


I use the condensed in the squeezy tube.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah I get the condensed in a squeezy tube also. I do remember the white Fussell's 'golden butterfly' tin with blue writing, and I think my mum still has one of those pointy opener things (a bit rustier than in the pic above though). Of course, the pointy opener was for "evaporated milk" which was runny with no added sugar and poured on that horrible tinned fruit cocktail that everyone ate in the 70s. For condensed milk you needed to take the lid right off and use a spoon to get it out. The squeezy tube is much better than opening a can for one out two Asiaticos though.

Off topic, who remembers Ice Magic, the sauce you poured on ice cream and it went hard with the cold. Came in a sort of conical bottle and the lid kind of looked like lava flowing down a volcano.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

hotmetal said:


> Yeah I get the condensed in a squeezy tube also. I do remember the white Fussell's 'golden butterfly' tin with blue writing, and I think my mum still has one of those pointy opener things (a bit rustier than in the pic above though). Of course, the pointy opener was for "evaporated milk" which was runny with no added sugar and poured on that horrible tinned fruit cocktail that everyone ate in the 70s. For condensed milk you needed to take the lid right off and use a spoon to get it out. The squeezy tube is much better than opening a can for one out two Asiaticos though.
> 
> Off topic, who remembers Ice Magic, the sauce you poured on ice cream and it went hard with the cold. Came in a sort of conical bottle and the lid kind of looked like lava flowing down a volcano.


Ice magic was amazing !


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

ooh yes that was good stuff, pretty sure my kids have had it in the past.

Why are these deemed so bad for us nowadays when they taste so good - too much sugar I expect? Bring back the 80's I say!

Carnation will be on the shopping list at the weekend


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You can still buy it. Seen it in Iceland am fairly certain. Anyone tried espresso with carnation yet then?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> You can still buy it. Seen it in Iceland am fairly certain. Anyone tried espresso with carnation yet then?


Give me an hour, on way home via carnation shop


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Taa daa










32g of Rave Fudge blend










Added the carnation to give 1.2 ratio haha

Tasted lovely. The sweetness of the milk then to chocolate/fudge came though.

Very rich and creamy but too rich for an everyday drink, a treat after a meal would be great, especially a big fat steak!!!!!!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well done Jason....I have a couple of friends coming round tomorrow and am going to spring this surprise on them!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice after dinner treat.

Don't tell them what it is, see if they can guess. Haha


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

It's on my list for the weekend


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Jason I see your Top scales are in a similar state to mine! I'm going to get another set and put them in a freezer bag I think.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Just need a rub down, the first pic where it looks like the screen isn't showing properly, that's just the camera.

Just need a damp cloth. Lasted me about 6 months already so not too bad for £10


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

Mmm....Espresso with Carnation evaporated sounds interesting. Maybe with a dark chocolate bean or two. I hsve been known to melt choccy beans in my espresso and top with whipped cream for a treat.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Just drank the remainder of the carnation can.......without espresso, it's that nice.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

You've got to mix evaporates with jelly in water blend the two and you get this ace mousse like pud. Childhood revisited.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Lefteye said:


> You've got to mix evaporates with jelly in water blend the two and you get this ace mousse like pud. Childhood revisited.


Forgot all about that - can taste it now


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Lefteye said:


> You've got to mix evaporates with jelly in water blend the two and you get this ace mousse like pud. Childhood revisited.


Remember it well:drink:


----------

